

Discover the best House Music you probably have never heard of - shawnjanas
http://turnchannel.com/tracks/house/recently_added

======
bravoyankee
Got any deep house in there?

~~~
shawnjanas
Try this track out. <http://turnchannel.com/tracks/sugar-by-spektrem>

~~~
bravoyankee
Hmm. That's more progressive trance than House IMO. I may dig around and see
if I can find some gems :)

Good luck with the site!

